# TODAY on RO



## pinksalamander (Jul 22, 2008)

[align=center]TODAY on RO[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]_*22nd July 2008*_
[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]*Happy Birthday* to BSAR and Gentle Giants!
[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]





[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]*Jenk* is looking for tips on moulting bunnies! [/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]




[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]Vacuum cleaners?:? Do *you* have any advice on them?view_topic.php?id=37591&forum_id=16[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]


[/align] [align=center] [/align] 

[align=center]*DogRabbitAholic* has some questions about converting a dog kennel into a bunny cage.[/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]


[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]*How* warm is *too* warm? *BethM* wants to know![/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]




[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]Does *Delta* have wry neck? Marissa is worried!
[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]




[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]Is *Brindle* sick or just having an off day? 
 [/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center] [/align] [align=center]TODAY trivia question:[/align] [align=center]_Which bunny is moving indoors tonight (teehee!)?_
[/align] [align=center]
[/align] Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 22, 2008)

[email protected] the trivia question... im still laughing at you *pootling around the larder* I was like *girl.. they have Pepto Bismol for that...heh*


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 22, 2008)

Haha, ACTUALLY I said pootling around the house. The larder is pretty small, ain't much space for pootlin'!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Jul 23, 2008)

Great job today Fran 
*
Becca
*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 23, 2008)

arty:Happy belatedBirthday BSAR and Gentle Giants!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

